
Why 'Occupy Wall Street' Won't Work - a5seo
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/10/5-reasons-why-occupy-wall-street-wont-work/246041/?google_editors_picks=true
======
rick888
..because the people that are protesting are hugely mis-informed and come off
like entitled kids?

After hearing stories about people protesting because they weren't guaranteed
a job after college and are now in debt, I can't take the protesters
seriously. This and the fact that they don't seem to be protesting for any
solid reason.

------
MaysonL
Despite these reasons, and their likely validity, the fact that the protests
are spreading, broadening and deepening across the country, leads me to
believe that they may accomplish a bit more than the author expects. They're a
more hopeful sign than the Tea Party, which has mostly been coopted by this
point.

~~~
pedalpete
The question is, what is it that they will 'accomplish'?? What do they want
changed? Ok, they want jobs, they want Wall Street to be accountable, etc.
etc. Why can't they say that?

The spreading of the protests doesn't mean that they are actually protesting a
cause, it just means that more people who are also angry are joining in to
vent their anger, but in these sorts of 'protests', where they are not focused
on a common cause, I don't see how having more protesters will lead to an
outcome.

I suspect in the end, most will go home, complaining that they were 'silenced'
by the media, when it seems that they were victims of poor planning and a lack
of organization.

